# HO CHI MINH CITY | Projects & Construction



## cozak (May 25, 2007)




----------



## cozak (May 25, 2007)




----------



## phuonghoang (Aug 10, 2009)

*THANH DA-BINH QUOI ECO-TOURISM & RESIDENTIAL AREA

Sai Gon Construction Corporation - SGC
18A Dinh Tien Hoang Street, District 1
Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
Tel: 84.8. 9104801- 9104 803 – 9104 805 Fax: 84.8. 9104800 - 9104052
Email : [email protected]
Contact person: Mr. Nguyen Minh Luan - Head of Planning & Investment Dept.

Brief introduction 

Thanh Da now.

























With proposed functions as an urban area of modern eco-tourism services including main functions such as ecological parks with natural landscape (tourism – culture – entertainment), combined with public and commercial functions, and traditional and modern residential areas.
Scale of project (Area, total investment capital, estimated population, number of houses, flats...)
Area: 427ha
Estimated population: 80,000 persons
Investment purpose 
To build an urban area of modern eco-tourism services
Legal form of investment 
Calling for investors who meet good financial capacity and experience in investing and building new urban areas or investors for tender packages of the project by contributing capital or bidding forevery tender package of the project according to the approved detailed planning
Master plan Under submission to the Ho Chi Minh City People’s Committee for approval of the 1/2000 scale detailed planning tasks
Land acquisition and compensation 
Under investigation, verification of the curent state in service of the site clearance and compensation tasks
Decision of land allocation 
Dicision No.2740/QĐ-UB dated June 14th, 2004 of the Ho Chi Minh City People’s Committee on the land recovery, and land allocation to Saigon Construction Corporation for preparation to invest and build Binh Quoi – Thanh Da New Urban Area
Duration of project implementation 

The project is due for implementation in 15 years

*


----------



## phuonghoang (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## phuonghoang (Aug 10, 2009)

1- INVESTOR:

NORTH-WEST METROPOLITAN AREA
AUTHORITY OF HO CHI MINH CITY
86 LE THANH TON ST. , DISTRICT 1, HCMC
TEL: (84.8) 8299330; 8249109; 8228223
Fax: (84-8) 8249108 – E-Mail: [email protected] n.vn

2. OBJECTIVES:

The North-West Metropolitan Area of HochiMinh City is formed in an agricultural land in the surburb of Ho Chi Minh City .

Building and developing the North-West Metropolitan Area is expected to convert the economic structure from agricultural-based to services-based economic, promote the economic growth of the City and neighbouring regions. The North-West Metropolitan Area would be a regional center, a modern ecological metropolitan area with the harmony of urban and social infrastructures, ensure a good environment for residents.

3. CURRENT STATUS:

Residental status: Currently, the Area consists of some 30,000 inhabitants with about 5,900 houses. Population density is 5 persons/ha, mainly distributed along the trans-Asia highway and provincial route No. 8.

Land utilization status :

+ industry and handicraft land
+ Public works land
+ Land tenure
+ Commucation land
+ Cemetery land
+ Agricultural, fallow land


0.69%
0.16%
24.17%
0.90%
0.17%
73.91%

4. LOCATION:

North-West Metropolitan Area is in the north-west gateway of HCMC, 30 km away from the City center. Its area is 6,000ha with the width of 3-5 km, stretching some 18 km in length adjoining:

- Trans-Asia highway in the East.
- Long An province in the west.
- An-Ha canal in the south; and
- Canal No. 14 and the boundary of Phuoc Hiep Commune, Cu chi Dist. in the North.


5. PLANNING TASK:

North-West Metropolitan Area includes: The centres of service, commerce, health, culture, education and training, sports and physical training.… with an enormous ability to give employment, fast economic growth rate through the development of public services and trade.

Basing on economic- social factors, North-West Metropolitan Area is planned as 6,000 ha with the expected population of 300,000, including:

- Industrial park: with some 70,000 laborers.
- Services and commerce field with some 130,000 official jobs.
- Public works, domestic and international education - training fields are expected to attract some 60,000 laborers.


6. STRUCTURE OF LAND UTILIZATION:

Urban construction land-use to be 6,000 ha (100%), in which:

+ For civil use
+ industrial land
+ Warehouses and entrepôt:
+ For external communication:
+ Public central land of the area:
(in which 200 ha for Service, trade, health, culture, sports and training, entertainment including health, culture )
+ Vocational training land:
+ Ditches, canals and regulatory lakes:
+ Verdure system


2,300 ha (38.5%)
550 ha(9.2%)
200 ha(3.3%)
250 ha(4.2%)
500 ha(8.3%)



300 ha(5%)
600 ha(10%)
1,300 ha(21.5%)



7-INVESTMENT INCENTIVES:

- Land rental exemption granted to: i/ technical and social infrastructure building projects to be handed over to the Government or of non – profitable character; ii/ housing projects for low income people (Decree 02/2006/ND-CP dated 05/01/2006 ).
- Land rental exemption granted to: education, healthcare, culture, sport, science – technology projects for large public usage (Decree 142/2005/ND-CP dated 14/11/2005 ).
- Corporate Income Tax: 20% or 28%
- Tax holiday and tax reduction periods from 2 to 7 years depending on specific projects.


----------



## GreenMonk108 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gosh, I love it. Keep up a good work!:banana:


----------



## duncanthorne (Dec 4, 2009)

nice planning .. i really love how you lay it out ..


----------



## khicantoiseyeu (Feb 27, 2005)

cozak said:


>


wonderful ! :banana::cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

FINANCIAL TOWER- 68 FLOORS- 265.5m




















Bitexco Financial Tower, owned by Bitexco Group, a wholly Vietnamese company, is a skyscraper of 68 floors above ground and 3 basements which is currently under construction in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. It is located in business district 1 of the city. The groundbreaking ceremony was held in September 2005. Construction of the tower was started in June, 2007 and the tower is due to finished by the end of 2010. 






































NOVEMBER 2009 (From Vietnam forum )



The tower will have more than 16 elevators of the latest generation that can reach any position and any floor in the building within 45 seconds. When the building comes into operation, about 10,000 people will work there. Because of its size, the project is designed with seven basements covering 33,000 square meters for parking and for equipment for the building's operation. The tower is located on an area of 6,000 m² with the floor area of over 100,000 m². Total estimated cost of this project is more than $220 million. Upon completion, this will be the tallest building in Ho Chi Minh City, reach 265.5m height. By 2010, the tallest building in Vietnam will be the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower with 70 stories. However, as far as the number of floors is concerned, this tower will still have the most number of floors in Vietnam. The tower will be made of steel and glass and shaped as a lotus petal. The lotus is considered a symbol of Vietnamese culture.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

METROPOLIS THAO DIEN - 40 storeys






















Total area: 8 hectares. 
Total built space: 900,000 m2. ( 140.000 m2 for shopping mall )
Estimated construction cost: US$ 700 million. 
Expected completion: 2011 





















A World - Class Complex - All in one location

State-of-art Shopping Mall 
Landmark Offices Towers 
High-quality Residential Apartments 
Cosmopolitan Restaurants 
Modern Cinema Complex 
Latest Technology Entertainment Centre 
Exceptional Promenade Plaza 
Unique Green Park Landscape

With internationally recognized architect Arata Isozaki & Associates (Japan) combined with the leading experts such as Turner International (USA), our projects reflect the highest international quality standards and innovations.

Metropolis-Thao Dien is a world-class complex located at a short drive from downtown Saigon offering high quality residential apartments, landmark commercial offices, state-of-the-art retails shopping, cosmopolitan restaurants, plus a modern cinema complex and the latest technology entertainment centre - all in one central location.

Encompassing a rich program of residential, recreation, park, retail and office towers, Thao Dien is a 21st century civic center. The project will provide a city scale anchor for entertainment, international business and high end residential.

The site is strategically situated along the main highway connecting the east and west side of Ho Chi Minh City and the project includes a public facade along the highway with state of the art office towers, retail & entertainment facilities. Two sculptural office towers facing each other create a large scale city gate with a welcoming atmosphere for all visitors. A green park separates the commercial and public from the residential & private area and also acts as a sound buffer.

Tying and uniting the towers & the commercial area is a city block long steel canopy which provides shade, public spaces and a strong architectural presence relating to the adjacent highway. The individual architectural solution for each function will ensure a rich architectural composition and a dynamic living and working environment.


----------



## saigon2020 (Dec 28, 2008)

metropolis thao dien giờ là 700 triệu usd,900000 m2 sàn sử dụng,nên sửa lại đi [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Saigon2020 . Nhưng diện tích khu shopping có thay đổi gì ko hả bác ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

M&C Tower - 42 Storeys 




























Total area : 6.600m2
Estimated construction cost: US$ 250 million. 
Expected completion: 2011 


Updates , November 2009 ( from Vietnam forum )


----------



## saigon2020 (Dec 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Saigon2020 . Nhưng diện tích khu shopping có thay đổi gì ko hả bác ?


ko^^chỉ có tăng thêm vốn đầu tư và diện tích sàn của toàn dự án thôi


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

chăm sóc thread này ko nhỉ???????


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*M&C Plaza*









_1/4/2010_

*Bitexco Financial Tower*









_1/3/2010_









_1/4/2010_









_1/4/2010_

From Vietnam Forum


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Vincom Center*


















_1/4/2010_


*EVN Tower*









_1/4/2010_


*Saigon Pavillon*










From Vietnam Forum


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Manor*




































_12/31/2009_


*Saigon Pearl*


















_12/31/2009_

From Vietnam Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

Wake up, wake up 


SUNRISE CITY - District 7- Hochiminh City




























The project is located on Nguyen Huu Tho Street close to the Himlam residential area in Kenh Te and Phu My Hung town in District 7.

The six towers will be developed together, which allows a most completed state of the area when the apartments are transferred. The residents will not be affected by the construction as the whole project will be finished by then, according to the investor.

Sunrise City is a huge project with a total land area of 51,260 sqm. The project consists of three main blocks, namely V, W, and X, with 14 apartment towers from 31-35 floors. Upon completion, the project will offer over 1,800 high-end apartments, penthouses and over 70,000 sqm of business and shopping centre. Total investment of the project is more than US$500 million.




























More information about this project :

http://www.sunrisecity.com.vn/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

THE VISTA - District 2- Hochiminh city











The Vista offers a total of 750 luxurious units with a truly alluring array of modern facilities. Residents enjoy breathtaking panoramic views of the Saigon River and the city skyline. With 23,463 sq.m, the project comprises apartments and public constructions. The Vista is located in An Phu ward, district 2, 4-6 kilometers from center city, easily to Ha Noi highway and Dong-Tay avenue under construction.










Comprises 5 towers, the property is located on a position in which there are many trees, serene water features and many facilities in surrounding area. The Vista is near Metro supermarket, together with International British School and International School of Ho Chi Minh City. Potential customers the Vista expects are businessman and high income persons.

Condominium Features:
- Linear design with good natural and ventilation in all rooms/kitchen
- High ceiling
- Private & exclusive living only with 6 to 8 units per floor
- Spacious apartments, creating bright & airy environment
- High quality finishing
- Lush greenery, beautiful landscaped garden & serene water features
- High speech passenger lift & service lift
- Multi-level car park

Facilities & Service:
- Tennis court
- Golf-putting green
- Timber sun deck
- 50m swimming pool
- Water features
- Children playground
- Club house: gymnasium, sauna & steam
- Jacuzzi
- Bamboo garden
- Personalize lift access system

Extra information:
The main developer (80%) of The Vista is Viet Nam Capitaland Group with the cooperation of Phu Gia Joint Stock Company and Thien Duc Commerce and Construction Company (20%).

It is predicted that The Vista will have been completed by 2011.




















More information :

http://thevista.com.vn/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=1&lang=en


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

DIAMOND ISLAND- District 2










Architectural statement

Situated in one of the most attractive and interesting site in Ho Chi Minh City, Diamond Island has the rare advantage of close proximity to the city business center and at the same time a secluded natural environment with uninterrupted views to the Saigon River and to the old Ho Chi Minh City.

Starting with no preconceptions, Arata Isozaki & Associates developed an environmental and completely new approach to residential design. Integrating and utilizing the natural attributes of the site such as breezes, river views and water on all sides, a new prototype for high end residential buildings and living has been created.

The entire project will be constructed on a green elevated mound which will hide all parking and services while elevating the residential area and creating a large green park to the benefit of the residents. With clean & modern interior layouts, all residential units are to enjoy a minimum of three unique views to the Saigon River and the surrounding, a porous facade and maximum privacy.

Arata Isozaki & Associates truly believes Diamond Island will become a new architectural icon for Ho Chi Minh City and an example for the possibilities of forward thinking & green design.










Redefining Exclusivity

With internationally recognized architects Arata Isozaki & Associates (Japan) and Ho Thieu Tri & Associates (France-Vietnam) combined with leading experts in their field such as Bouygues Construction (France), Meinhardt International (Australia), Surbana (Singapore), our projects reflect the highest international quality standards and innovations.

Diamond Island is an exclusive waterfront community located on a unique island site and only 10 minutes from Saigon city pier. Surrounded by exceptional river views and vast green landscapes, this unique development offers luxury apartments, premium sky villas, an exclusive yachting club, Boutique hotel, tennis courts, swimming pools, kindergarten, promenade and marina view fine dining restaurants. All for the exclusive use of this privileged and private community.

Total area: 8.6 hectares
Total built space: 200,000 m2
Estimated construction cost: US$ 200 million
Expected completion: 2011




























Updates :




























More information :

http://www.diamondisland.com.vn/2009/en/index.php


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

THE EVERICH 2 - Hochiminh city





















Total area: 28.146 m2
Total built space: 750.000 m2
Expected completion: 2014


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

Big Project : VIETNAM FINANCE CENTRE - 60 storeys- District 10



The construction 's going to start next month ( this February )














Work on a US$ 930 millions financial center is expected to start next month in Ho Chi Minh City, two years after it was licensed by local authorities, according to the project’s developer.

Nguyen Hoai Nam, general director of Berjaya Vietnam, a subsidiary of Malaysia’s Berjaya Land Berhad, told Tuoi Tre on Friday the construction of the Vietnam Financial Center would kick start after the Lunar New Year which falls on mid-February.

Covering an area of 6.8 hectares in the city’s District 10, the complex consists of six high-rise buildings.

Each of the first five buildings includes 48 floors which will be dedicated to Grade A office space, five-star hotels and high-end service facilities. The remaining block with 30 floors will function as a luxury shopping center.

Licensed in February 2008, the project was among more than ten multi-billion dollar projects which were stalled in Vietnam last year due to the problems with land clearance, administrative procedures or the global economic crisis.












The Vietnam Financial Center, whose construction will finally get off the ground next month, is scheduled to complete in 2013.

The Berjaya Land Berhad is a subsidiary of Berjaya Corporation Berhad, a major Malaysian conglomerate which is active in financial services, consumer marketing, travel, hotels and resort development and management, property investment, manufacturing and education.

Property development and education are among the group's primary business.

The group is also backing major real estate projects in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, including a $500 million residential and commercial project in Hanoi and a $3.5 billion international university township.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

SAIGON TIMES SQUARE- 39 storeys- District 1







































Updates:





































More information :

http://timessquare.vn/


----------



## heavyrain2408 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good progression!!! ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

BENTHANH TWIN TOWER- 55 storeys- District 1


The construction 's going to start this year





















Investor : Bitexco Group 

Land area : 8,592 m2

Total floor area : 208,000 m2

Office spaces : 58,000 m2

Aparments spaces : 58,000 m2

Retails spaces : 35,000 m2

Parking areas : 24,000 m2

Number of floors : 3 level basements, 3 level of podium, 50 storeys

More information :

http://www.bitexcoland.com.vn/real_estate.swf


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

Riverside Residence- Phu Mi Hung New Urban Area- District 7






























More information :

http://www.phumyhung.com.vn/eng/nhadat_detail.php?id=65


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

@: [email protected] mấy cái ảnh đó ko cần down về up lại đâu, chỉ cần copy lấy địa chỉ của nó trên net rùi chèn vào tag







là dc.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

giangpro said:


> @: [email protected] mấy cái ảnh đó ko cần down về up lại đâu, chỉ cần copy lấy địa chỉ của nó trên net rùi chèn vào tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, cảm ơn bác


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*SAIGON TWIN TOWER *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------Hai Ba Trung St., Dist.1, HCMC, Vietnam 

Size: 207,000 sqm/48 Stories
Service: Concept Design/Investment Consultation 
Project Features: 
Office, Shopping MallApartments, 5-Star Hotel, 350 Rooms


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*OFFICE AND SERVICE APARTMENT* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

APARTMENT COMPLEX
3A-3B Ton Duc Thang St., Dist.1, HCMC, Vietnam 

Size: 337,000 sqm/*45 Stories* 
Service: Concept Design/Investment Consultation 
Project Features: 
3 Buildings 
Office, Shopping MallServices Apartments, Convention Center


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Starlight Bridge Map and Rendering *

































*Starlight Bridge now *

























Credit: Fresh_Air, Blue_Milkyway and Kiva


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Vista *








Tower 1








Tower 2








Tower 3








Tower 4








Tower 5








Commercial Tower


----------



## barcelonahotels (Feb 2, 2010)

Great information specially i love these great pictures


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

the bridge looks soo cool! nice project. looks a lot better finished


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

barcelonahotels said:


> Great information specially i love these great pictures


thanks you..i will do my best to bring you more great pictures :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

skyscraper100 said:


> the bridge looks soo cool! nice project. looks a lot better finished


Thanks! The bridge turn out looking pretty good


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

taken from Vietnam forum 

Sunrise City

















Police Universities

















Dragon City, Dragon Tower, The Kenton, Phú Hoàng Anh


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*La Casa* 









































Photo by Kiva.Dang


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Kiva.Dang 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arena_provietnam/


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

^^ wow that last project is pretty 

I mean... I like the idea, very simple, but with a nice result!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

stevensp said:


> ^^ wow that last project is pretty
> 
> I mean... I like the idea, very simple, but with a nice result!


yup! It's really in U/C!:banana:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Crescent Mall*

























*Royal Tower*









*Riverside Residence*









































*Star Hills*

















*Phu My Hung Center*

























*IMV*

















*Riverpark Residence*

















*Saigon South International School*

















*The Lawrence Sting School*

















credit Khannie


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Vista *

*Tower 1*









*Tower 2*









*Tower 3*









*Tower 4*









*Tower 5*









*The Vista- Commercial tower *


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

_The Manor Phase 2 _









*COMPLETING*


















credit Saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Vista *

8/6/2010




























credit saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*XI RIVERVIEW PALACE-District 2*









8/6/2010:





































credit saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saigon South Mall *



























credit Saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Thao Dien Pearl *









8/6/2010



















credit saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Green Building*









8/6/2010



















credit 2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Dragon Tower*









8/6/2010



















credit saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

* Estella *









8/6/2010


















credit saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*La Casa*



















credit FreshAir


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Blooming Park*









8/6/2010










credit Saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Regency Park*









8/6/2010


















credit Saigon2020


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

_Saigon Financial Tower_


















credit Blue_milkyway88 and Saigon2020


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

Saigon's big contruction now :banana:


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

*The Sun City | 2 x 32fl | 130.8 m | Begin of contruction soon*

Location: District 4, near Ben Nghe - Tau Hu Canal








​


----------



## Rin_saigon (Mar 4, 2009)

Project S
Location: Thao Dien, District 2
Floors: 40f
Height: 145m
GFA: 101,870


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Landmark 81 & Vinhomes Central Park

Vinhomes Central Park and Ho Chi Minh Skyline view from Masteri Thao Dien by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr

Vinhomes Central Park - chụp từ Masteri Thảo Điền Quận 2 by BestBuy Vinhomes, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The One Ho Chi Minh City
Height: 240 m & 218 m
Floors: 55 & 48
Developer: Bitexco

IMG_3371 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3401 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3398 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Golden River

Have a nice day by Hoàng Đỗ, on Flickr

IMG_3375 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

Hình Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Thu Thiem New Urban Area

IMG_3373 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3379 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3377 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3381 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3380 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3378 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Phu My Hung New Urban Area



emhamvui said:


> Scenic Valley GĐ 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Gateway Thao Dien
Floors: 40, 35 & 20
Developer: Hamon & Sơn Kim Group









http://www.gatewaythaodien.com.vn/









http://gatewayquan2.com/



hoangnhanbk said:


>


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Royal Residence
Floors: 33 & 18
Developer: Novaland Group









http://gocnhindautu.com/du-an/du-an-can-ho-saigon-royal_765451.aspx

IMG_3385 by Long Ngo, on Flickr

IMG_3383 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon City Garden
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: REFICO



nangsaigon said:


> https://www.facebook.com/npnhu?fref=ts


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hotel Majestic (Phase II)
Location: District 1









http://archiloverz.org/190-hotel-majestic-expansion.html

IMG_3382 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Golden River & Vinhomes Central Park

IMG_3374 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Centre Phase 2-3
Height: 193.7m
Floors: 42
Location: District 1
Developer: Keppel Land
































































https://www.reic.vn/bat-dong-san/3154/tien-do-lap-kinh-cua-saigon-centre-2.html


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Pano 08 by hiendiep, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Central Park
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: Vingroup


Panaroma Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park Nov-13-2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Khu Biệt Thự The Villas Tháng 11-2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Biệt Thự The Villas Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Central Park
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: Vingroup


Hình Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Hình Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Hình Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Hình Vinhomes Central Park tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Central Park
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: Vingroup


IMG_3376 by Long Ngo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

German House
Height: 110m
Floors: 27
Developer: Deutsches Haus Vietnam Ltd.




















https://www.reic.vn/bat-dong-san/30...o-ho-chi-minhsang-nay-ngay-01-11-da-dien.html


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Metro

Saigon River morning by Myat Thu Ya Khaing, on Flickr

2016-10-29_04-49-56 by Myat Thu Ya Khaing, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vincom Landmark 81
Height: 462m
Floors: 81
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: Vingroup











http://ricons.vn/du-an/theo-vung-mien/mien-nam/vinhomes-central-park-landmark-81



















https://www.reic.vn/bat-dong-san/31...-xay-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-nbsp-ai-oi.html


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vincom Landmark 81
Height: 462m
Floors: 81
Location: Binh Thanh District
Developer: Vingroup


Night of the stars by Phèn Chua, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vinhomes Golden River
Developer: Vingroup


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuyVinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Flycam Vinhomes Golden River tháng 11/2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Metropole Thủ Thiêm*
Location: Zone 1, Thủ Thiêm New Urban Area, District 2, Saigon

Rendering:

Whole project:









The Branded Residence constituent project:









The two (unnamed) office towers opposite the aforementioned The Branded Residence across the Thủ Thiêm 2 Bridge approach road:














































Jul 4 update: The trio is The Galleria Residence; the one undergoing preparation work is The Crest Residence and 2 office towers


















Originally posted by @pon.8k96 at [Saigon] | Thu Thiem new urban area

Jul 14 update:









Originally posted by @hcmproperty at [Saigon] | Thu Thiem new urban area


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Galleria Residence*
a constituent project of The Metropole Thủ Thiêm Project

latest update during the topping out ceremony:









preparation work is underway for The Crest Residence and two office towers as illustrated below:









Originally posted by @emhamvui at [Saigon] | Thu Thiem new urban area


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*River City*
a redevelopment of an industrial estate along the Trường Thọ Port to the northeast of Saigon proper
Location: Trường Thọ, Thủ Đức, Saigon
Developer: Refico
Metro station: Phước Long (L1-09)




























Originally posted by @pon.8k96 at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*152 Điện Biên Phủ*
Location: 152 Điện Biên Phủ, Ward 25, Bình Thạnh Dist, Saigon

Developer: CII

Floors: 27 x 2

Homes: 248; plus office space

Rendering:









Latest progress:


















Originally posted by @nomadicnotes at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sunshine Diamond River *
Block Babylon

Rendering:









Progress:









Originally posted by @saigon2020 at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thảo Điền Green Towers* 

Location: Thảo Điền, Dist 2, Saigon

Developer: SIC

Contractor: Central

Floors: 25 x 2 

GFA: 40,000 sqm




























Originally posted by @saigon2020 at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vinhomes Grand Park *
section 2 - The Origami

Location: Long Bình, District 9, Saigon

Developer: Vinhomes

Contractor: Hòa Bình

Rendering:



















Originally posted by @saigon2020 at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020

Progress:










Originally posted by @emhamvui at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hyatt Regency Saigon*

Location: District 3, Saigon

Developer: Phát Đạt

Architect: Mercurio Design Lab

Height: 96 m | 28 fl

Type: Hotel (322 rooms), Serviced apartment (48 units), Office



















Originally posted by @pon.8k96 at [Sài Gòn] New Projects


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

The Landmark 81 is nominated for the International Highrise Award 2020

International Highrise Award
The City of Frankfurt has bestowed The International Highrise Award every two years since 2004. It was jointly initiated in 2003 by the City of Frankfurt, Deutsches Architekturmuseum and DekaBank. It has since been organized by Deutsches Architekturmuseum and DekaBank cooperating as partners, and in 2020 will be bestowed for the nineth time. The honor is awarded to a structure that combines exemplary sustainability, external shape and internal spatial quality, not to mention social aspects, to create a model design. The prize, a statuette by the internationally renowned artist Thomas Demand and EUR 50,000 is awarded to the planners and developers jointly.

Source: Award – International Highrise Award


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hyatt Place & Hyatt House*
a constituent project of *Xuân Mai Ecogreen*

Developer: Xuan Mai Corporation

Architect: dB(A); XMT

Heights: 275 m | 69 storey

Location: Tân Thuận, District 7, Saigon










Rendering:


















































































Architect's website: Eco Green Saigon


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Xuân Mai Eco Green Saigon*
Official website: Eco Green Sài Gòn

Developer: Xuân Mai Corporation

Location: Tân Thuận Tây, District 7, Saigon

Height: 33 fl x 8; 69 fl

Residential units: 4,000

Rendering:




































Progress:










Originally posted by @saigon2020 at [Saigon] Construction Updates 2020


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Linden Residences*
a constituent project of *Empire City Thủ Thiêm*

Official website: Linden Residences [ Empire City - MU4] | Keppel Land

Location: Thủ Thiêm, District 2, Saigon

Developer: Keppel Land

Main contractor: Hòa Bình

Floors: 33 x 2; 7 x 2

Residential units: 520

Rendering:



















Progress:


. by Out to Lunch, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

redcode said:


> *River City*
> a redevelopment of an industrial estate along the Trường Thọ Port to the northeast of Saigon proper
> Location: Trường Thọ, Thủ Đức, Saigon
> Developer: Refico
> ...


land clearance progress. Still a loooong way to go


























Toàn cảnh 6 trọng điểm của thành phố Thủ Đức tương lai


Thành phố Thủ Đức: Thành phố Thủ Đức trong tương lai có 6 khu trọng điểm, bao gồm Thủ Thiêm, Rạch Chiếc, Trường Thọ, Tam Đa, Đại học Quốc gia và Khu Công nghệ cao.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thủ Thiêm 2 Bridge*

rendering:










progress:

















Toàn cảnh 6 trọng điểm của thành phố Thủ Đức tương lai


Thành phố Thủ Đức: Thành phố Thủ Đức trong tương lai có 6 khu trọng điểm, bao gồm Thủ Thiêm, Rạch Chiếc, Trường Thọ, Tam Đa, Đại học Quốc gia và Khu Công nghệ cao.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saigon Exhibition & Convention Centre*
Phase 2

Location: Phú Mỹ Hưng, District 7, Saigon























































Originally posted by @emhamvui at [Saigon] | Phu My Hung projects


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vinhomes Grand Park*
section 1 - The Rainbow

Location: Long Bình, District 9, Saigon

Developer: Vinhomes

Rendering:



















Progress:









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thủ Thiêm Zeit*

Location: Zone 3, Thủ Thiêm New Urban Area, District 2, Saigon

Developer: GS Saigon

Architect: PTW Architects

Main contractor: GS E&C

Floors: 12 x 2 | 21 | 25 | 29 | 32

Rendering:



















Progress:










Originally posted by @emhamvui at [Saigon] | Thu Thiem new urban area


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Peak*
a constituent project of Phú Mỹ Hưng Midtown

Official website: Midtown Phu My Hung

Location: Phú Mỹ Hưng New Urban Area, District 7, Saigon

Developer: Phú Mỹ Hưng

Main contractor: Hòa Bình

Rendering:



















Progress:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saigon South Marina Club*

Location: Saigon South New Urban Area, District 7, Saigon














































Rendering:










Originally posted by @emhamvui at [Saigon] | Phu My Hung projects


----------

